Ask HN: How do you document internal software/systems? - noir_lord
======
raspCake
In our case, we have this thing call ledger. Wherein all the developments are
being logged. All objects/frameworks are all documented. Every single
character that was changed prior to the recent source codes, they are all
documented. And someone was assigned to consolidate such ledgers every month.

